# Rat getting skinny (fast) ?



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Hi was wondering if anyone could maybe give me some idea on my daughta's rats rapid weight loss?

This past week we have noticed her male baldy rat has lost quite abit of weight, we have noticed he is losing a tiny bit each day  he's backbone and ribs are really showing now, i know u can see baldy rats backbone anyways but his backbone is really badly showing now.

ive felt for lumps etc coz i thort maybe a tumer could be the corse but i cant feel nothink?

He has been eating and drinking normal and seems active enuff but his weight has just dropped of him 

has anyone got any idea why??? he looks like skeletor lol.

we are gonna ring vets up monday but its still just the wondering thats getting me.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry to hear that Loe I bet you and your daughter are really worried , sorry but i have no idea what it could be if there is no obvious sign of something being wrong like not eating or a lump like you said, i hope you find out whats wrong on monday and it gets sorted, (is the vets open Monday as its bank holiday, you might have to take it to the emergency vets???)


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> sorry to hear that Loe I bet you and your daughter are really worried , sorry but i have no idea what it could be if there is no obvious sign of something being wrong like not eating or a lump like you said, i hope you find out whats wrong on monday and it gets sorted, (is the vets open Monday as its bank holiday, you might have to take it to the emergency vets???)


ty vixy  we are ratha concerned  he does seem ok in himself so we cannot understand why he is getting so skinny so quick, he is in my room just incase it is contagous which i doubt but i aint takin no chances.

i forgot about it being bank holiday monday ahh ill still giv them aring just incase, either way im sure anotha day wont hurt if it is shut or if the expence is a piss tking price over the top for one day.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope he will be ok, it a good idea keeping him apart from the others just in case, like you said its probably not contagious but better safe than sorry.

Let me know how he is wont you? I have my fingers crossed for the rat, you and your daughter. I hate it when animals get ill


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

Does his chest sound rattley? One of my boys way back when lost a LOT of weight when he had a resp infection. It usualy clears up with a course of baytril though!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

he dont sound rattly, altho i will mention this at the vets wen i take him 

ty for that mrsnik.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

ello,
our hamster has been suffering from something similar lately and i think it could be food related as i have just started her dad on the same food and he has also lost weight. what do you feed him?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Hi do rats get worms???has he got runny poo???


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I know nowt about rats Loe but just wanted to say I hope he gets better soon


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Loe, any news on your rat? I hope hes OK


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

Thx all for ur comments and concerns for my rat, I have no clue what was wrong with him wat so ever but for some reason hes putting weight back on???  

Ill just keep my eye on him from now on lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

glad to hear hes gaining weight again  hope hes back to normal soon


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

tyvm vixy  

He is doing fine, putting on a tiny bit of weight daily??? hes gaining it as good as he lost it  all ratha strange .


----------



## xxjackyxx (Dec 16, 2007)

hairless rats are prone to more health problems than furry ones, mostly because no one that knows what they are doing properly is breeding them so most come from back street breeders with little knowledge.

What did the vet say the problem was?

If he hasnt been to the vets yet i would recommend you take him, rats are very good at hiding the fact that they are ill and go down hill very fast, also with him being hairless he wont appear 'fluffed' as furry ones do when they feel ill.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

xxjackyxx said:


> hairless rats are prone to more health problems than furry ones, mostly because no one that knows what they are doing properly is breeding them so most come from back street breeders with little knowledge.
> 
> What did the vet say the problem was?
> 
> If he hasnt been to the vets yet i would recommend you take him, rats are very good at hiding the fact that they are ill and go down hill very fast, also with him being hairless he wont appear 'fluffed' as furry ones do when they feel ill.


thx for ur comment but hes fine now...running eating playing and being a sod as always so no worrys of him going downhill....well he would of been dead by now coz my post was made a good wile ago 
thx for advice.


----------

